# Sony Vegas macht mich wahnsinnig :(



## Schneeflocke89 (6. Februar 2009)

ich bin total am verzweifeln!! vor ein paar wochen ist mein motherboard kaputt gegangen, mit hilfe vom laptop meines vaters und einigen kabeln konnte ich aber meine daten auf den laptop sichern (wussten da noch nich dass es "nur" das motherboard ist. jedenfalls hat mein computer jetzt ein neues motherboard bekommen und die festplatte wurde neu formartiert, einfach um eventuelle fehler zu beseitigen. ich hab auch soweit wieder alle daten und programme auf meinen computer geladen. jetzt kommt das problem:
ich hab eines meiner alten sony vegas projekte geöffnet und er konnte auch alle medien wieder finden. dabei hab ich allerdings ein problem bemerkt. zum teil zeigt er den audio von manchen clips nicht mehr an, obwohl vor dem formatieren alles funktionierte. daher denke ich es ist ein codec problem. nur welches codec könnte mir fehlen? bei den clips handelt es sich um avi dateien und bei audioformat steht mpeg layer 3, falls das irgendwie hilft.und bevor ihr fragt, ja, die videos haben ton wenn ich sie normal mit windows media player abspiele. nur bei vegas wird gar keine audio spur angezeigt.


----------



## darkframe (9. Februar 2009)

Hi,

das ist MP3-Audio, das Vegas (welche Version eigentlich?) normalerweise ohne Probleme lesen können sollte. Vielleicht hilft ja eine Neuinstallation von Vegas? Kann ja sein, dass beim Wiederherstellen irgendetwas schiefgelaufen ist.


----------



## Schneeflocke89 (12. Februar 2009)

ich benutze sowohl vegas movie studio platinum 8 als auch vegas pro 8 und bei beiden besteht dieses problem. ich habe auch bereits beide vegas versionen mehrmals neu installiert aber es funktioniert einfach nicht


----------



## darkframe (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,

das ist schon sehr merkwürdig. Schau mal in Dein Vegas-Programmverzeichnis. Da müsste im Ordner "FileIO Plug-ins" ein Unterordner "mp3plug2" vorhanden sein, in dem sich zumindest eine mp3plug2.dll befinden müsste (Größe 2.242.304 Bytes). Wenn die da ist, müsstest Du zumindest MP3-Dateien laden können. Falls das funktioniert, liegt das Problem woanders.

AVI mit MP3-Ton ist ohnehin kein ideales Format. Da gibt es immer wieder Probleme, vor allem, wenn der MP3-Ton mit variabler Bitrate vorliegt. Es kann in Deinem Fall eventuell wirklich ein Codec fehlen, nur welcher? Von CodecPacks wie K-Lite oder CCCP solltest Du trotzdem die Finger lassen, weil die oft ein System mehr ruinieren, als das sie auf Dauer helfen.

Was passiert denn, wenn Du einen der Clips, die innerhalb des Projekts zu Problemen führen, mal einzeln in ein leeres Projekt lädst? Wenn das funktioniert, ist vielleicht die Projektdatei hinüber. Du könntest dann aber die im Projekt nicht korrekt geladenen Clips noch einmal manuell neu laden und die nicht funktionierenden Einträge ersetzen. Falls sich schon die Clips nicht laden lassen bzw. falls sie nicht korrekt angezeigt/wiedergegeben werden, wäre es schön, wenn Du irgendeinen dieser Clips irgendwo zum Download hochladen könntest. Dann könnte ich mir das mal genauer ansehen.

Letztlich bliebe noch die Möglichkeit, diese Clips mit einem anderen Programm in ein verträglicheres Format umzuwandeln (DV AVI beispielsweise). Das ginge vielleicht schon mit dem Windows eigenen Movie Maker, falls der die Clips öffnet.


----------

